# Hi to all, Here u have my aquariums



## Zeusterae (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi my name is Miguel, I am from Chile in south america.... I have kept aquariums almost all my life, but just 4 years ago I found my favorites fish aquarium... and they are the african cichlids.... well I have actually 3 aquariums, 312 Lts, 120 Lts and 50Lts.... (sorry, but I don't know how much in gallons is a Liter)

and here you have a few pictures of them, I hope that you enjoy them

312 Lts Aquarium










Labidochromis caeruleus









Melanochromis johanni


















Neolamprogus leleupi


















Aulonocara stuartgranti sp maleri 


















Pseudotropheus demasoni


----------



## Zeusterae (Oct 30, 2008)

Metriaclima greshakei albino


















Aulonocara ob









Haplochromis 44


















Sciaenochromis fryeri 









Protomelas taeniolatus "red empress"









Aulonocara jacobfreibergi


















Melanochromis auratus


















Labeotropheus fulleborni


----------



## Zeusterae (Oct 30, 2008)

120 Lts aquarium









Aulonocara red chipoka (rubescens)


















Neolamprogus brichardi


















Labidochromis mbamba









50 Lts aquarium










Lamprologus multifasciatus


















Aulonocara red chipoka baby


----------



## CrabbyMatty (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all the pictures. Do you have a lot of options for purchasing fish where you are?


----------



## Zeusterae (Oct 30, 2008)

To be honest not too many, but we always try to get diferent fish from other countries (species that we don't have in here in Chile) to have more options in the future. :thumb:

here you have a list of african cichlid that you can find in Chile

http://www.acuaristas.cl/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=35435

:fish:


----------

